# Mike Gould?



## tohtorismies (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

What is mike gould doing now days? His website seems to be down, im just curious. Thanks alot!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

He seems to still be quite busy --

He is a major general in the Air Force;

He has launched a career as a folk rock singer,

While working to advance the sport of soccer in the US.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Don't forget Kool-Aid purveyor (with quite a few bigtime imbibers...or is that imbibers bigtime?).

MG


----------



## tohtorismies (Mar 24, 2009)

So, any real answers? The question was what is mike gould doing now days?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

probably you are not going to find much info about him here....this is not his type of crowd...

Juli


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Just curious, why is this "not his type"? My only knowledge of him comes from the references in Tarrant's books, and I know he didn't use or approve of collars, but he was a retriever trainer right? Just wonder why no one here would know anything about him.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Mike is very much an amish trainer...in fact he no longer ff's his dogs...He tried to be a part of the 'broader' internet retriever community yrs ago, but got tired of the bickering of what method worked best...He put his method/beliefs out there and pretty much got thrown under the bus.......He didn't care about dogs running field trials - didn't care if they could hold a line, pick up a quad, etc...he cared about dogs hunting... 

Juli


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Check these threads out. Gould sold all his dogs?!?

http://www.scducks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36137

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38063

His website is gone, and is blocked from access via Internet Archive too. :shock:


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

tohtorismies said:


> Hi
> 
> What is mike gould doing now days? His website seems to be down, im just curious. Thanks alot!!


I am curious who tohtorismies is now? Intesting that you asked what Mike is doing now days right after I asked about Grand River dogs. 
I have read several of Gould's books--he lived in Paonia, Co a town by me and is still known up there. 
A trainer in the area advertised in the local shopper "The top training kennel in the Mountain states presents a legendary labrador retriever bloodline Grand River Retrievers. Amazing companions and outdoor dogs, incredible hunting instincts. 3 world class started black males." The trainer who now has the dogs previously trained a pup from Grand River for a couple of years and said he was given 7 dogs that were Mike Gould's. He also said he was given his web site. I have seen the first pup and he's a nice looking dog who is probably 3 yr now. He started out well in hunt tests but then didn't pass much for awhile. Don't know what he has done recently. I saw a post several years ago wondering if anyone knew if Mike Gould still trainedor had pups for sale. I have heard stories about him and his dogs and I am hoping that everything is OK with him. I was wondering if his dogs were something that would be worth investing in--The pup I saw was a nice looking pup and the comment previously from another fellow was that they were good dogs.
Comments?


----------



## tohtorismies (Mar 24, 2009)

Peggy Snyder said:


> I am curious who tohtorismies is now? Intesting that you asked what Mike is doing now days right after I asked about Grand River dogs.
> I have read several of Gould's books--he lived in Paonia, Co a town by me and is still known up there.
> A trainer in the area advertised in the local shopper "The top training kennel in the Mountain states presents a legendary labrador retriever bloodline Grand River Retrievers. Amazing companions and outdoor dogs, incredible hunting instincts. 3 world class started black males." The trainer who now has the dogs previously trained a pup from Grand River for a couple of years and said he was given 7 dogs that were Mike Gould's. He also said he was given his web site. I have seen the first pup and he's a nice looking dog who is probably 3 yr now. He started out well in hunt tests but then didn't pass much for awhile. Don't know what he has done recently. I saw a post several years ago wondering if anyone knew if Mike Gould still trainedor had pups for sale. I have heard stories about him and his dogs and I am hoping that everything is OK with him. I was wondering if his dogs were something that would be worth investing in--The pup I saw was a nice looking pup and the comment previously from another fellow was that they were good dogs.
> Comments?


Tohtorismies is finnish, i read his book few yrs ago and it hit me, hard it was the THING what i was looking for. Okay im also interested in field trials but the tests here in finland are lil bit diffrent than in usa. usually cold game and more resembling to real hunting than in us. And the dog choice of mine is a flatcoated retriever. I think that the people here are goin crazy now..


----------



## tohtorismies (Mar 24, 2009)

Peggy ask the trainer does he know anything about mr.gould? He just seems to be an excellent trainer and im just genuinely interested about him!


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

The trainer only knows him by his reputation and has trained one other pup that was from one of his litters. My concern was that the trainer said he was given the dogs (4 adults 3 pups I don't know which ones he is selling ), all of the dogs were shy, and he was given Mike Gould's web site. Why would "Mike" let all his dogs go and is he doing OK? Was he just tired of the dogs (which is hard for me to believe). I had heard that his training was on the soft side "amish" style but I also have heard that he had some very nice dogs. I have seen a gun dog pedigree produce some awesome hunt test dogs.


----------



## tohtorismies (Mar 24, 2009)

Peggy Snyder said:


> The trainer only knows him by his reputation and has trained one other pup that was from one of his litters. My concern was that the trainer said he was given the dogs (4 adults 3 pups I don't know which ones he is selling ), all of the dogs were shy, and he was given Mike Gould's web site. Why would "Mike" let all his dogs go and is he doing OK? Was he just tired of the dogs (which is hard for me to believe). I had heard that his training was on the soft side "amish" style but I also have heard that he had some very nice dogs. I have seen a gun dog pedigree produce some awesome hunt test dogs.


Damn, thats really strange.. i really would like to know also how he is doing. Gotta do some research.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Might want to inquire on the uplandjournal.com board, as there are one or two folks with Grand River dogs there.


----------



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

I was a friend off Mike when he firsted started out traing dogs. Over the years I've seen him go through a lot of highs and lows. When I moved to Wis. from Col., Mike and I stayed in touch. He has never been a fan of the Field Trials, but would open up his training area when they would pass through. Mikes prized dog (Grand River Web) was out of NFC Westwinds Super Nova Chief and a Treiven Thunderhead bitch. He was the backbone of the Grand River line of labs. The last time I contacted Mike he was into his music. This was my last contact with him. "[email protected]"


----------



## tohtorismies (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks alot, i will ask from there.


----------

